# Private Training Sessions vs Classes & How to choose a trainer?



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I was hoping I could get some advice on which way to go with training for Dusty at this point. Also on how to pick a good trainer in general. 

Dusty is now 8 months old and I would like to get him some formal training. Obtaining his CGC and then his TDI are very important to me. I would also love to introduce him to agility and see how he likes it, or maybe Rally-O or even Freestyle Obedience down the line...who knows? The possibilities are endless with a poodle right??? 

Dusty knows sit both at home and in public. We are still working on holding the sit when people greet him, but he is improving rapidly. He knows down, wait, take it, leave it, up (as in jump "up" into the car, go "up" the steps, come "up" on the bed/couch, etc). His loose leash walking is improving...great without distraction of course, but still working on approaching other dogs, etc calmly. His recall is pretty solid but I haven't worked on a formal stay at all yet. 

So my first question is should I go with Private training sessions or a group class setting? As I said, CGC is my first training goal. 

I met with a trainer yesterday for an evaluation. She came highly recommended by a TDI evaluator in my area but that is the only reference I have for her. She was pleased with what he knows so far, brushed off most of the things that concern me as typical puppy immaturity and he responded really well to her treats. (It is hard to say he responded well to "her" as she gave him a treat the second we walked in the door and whenever she intereacted with him he was glued to her treat pouch--must have been really great treats.) She recommended we start with intermediate puppy level training for our first session. She does not have this in a group class setting...she keeps her group classes limited to 4 dogs and as she is not really well known in the area she doesn't have enough clients for this class level right now. She has a CGC class which started last Saturday but doesn't want us to join that. So my option with her right now is to take private lessons and then join the next CGC class in 7 weeks or so. 

I am a little on the fence: 1. as to whether I really want to do private sessions and 2. as to whether or not this is the trainer for us. 

How do you all pick your trainers? I know training methods are top priority. This trainer clicker trains and is totally positive methods...so no worries there. But she seemed a little condescending to me. I made a few comments about having been told that certain traits/behaviors are typical of poodles and she brushed that off like it was ridiculous that a "breed" would have specific behavior traits. She gave me a cutesy cartoon tutorial on reading dog body language and lectured me on the fact that dogs don't "speak english." I am certainly not a dog trainer and don't pretend to be one, BUT I do have a lot of experience around animals in general and dogs in particular. I know this is probably the intro she gives everyone regardless of their experience level, but it was the attitude more than the actual info that bothered me. Know what I mean? It is also highly possible that the continued references to her 3rd generation Australian Labradoodle colored my vision a little. I don't mean any offense to anyone who has a "doodle" or a "poo" mix, but it bothers me when people discuss them as a legitimate breed. 

So, I would love your thoughts on the situation and on how to choose the right trainer/class for me and Dusty. Private sessions or group class? This trainer or keep looking? Sorry this has gotten so long but I really appreciate any input you all have. Thanks again!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I like group classes. Both of you learn to work with distractions. I would suggest that you check out several trainers. Trust your gut feelings...She is way off on her attitude about breed traits. I think I would keep looking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like group classes at that age and when you progress a mix of privates and group classes. I agree that you should trust your gut. Perhaps go to an agility trial or rally and ask for recommendations from people there. Of course dog breeds have their own traits or behaviors! Not to acknowledge that is silly.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Although I planned on group with Jake, we ended up with private due to the schedule times. I must say, it was great though since we only worked on what Jake needed, and went at his speed, not the class. That said, it probably would have been beneficial with all the other pups around, but I am glad we ended up with private lessons at the time.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Not to contradict anyone else but I love private lessons. For distractions and socializing I go to parks or other appropriate places but when I train, I like to be the focus of the instructor (or have my dog be the focus). In my experience, the dog progresses way faster because there is no down time while others go through the exercise. Just my opinion! Oh and if the trainer doesn't have people skills, I wouldn't worry about it; it's her training skills you are paying for anyway


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I went with diversity  Classes, boarding school and private lessons!
I wanted Lou to be really well socialized because she was shy when she was little. I also wanted to experiment with different training methods. But I have to take some credit, most commands she knows I taught her by myself ;-) the professional training was just to reinforce it hehehe 
Now Apollo became part of our family recently at 1 year of age. And he is a REALLY good boy, but doest know "down" yet LOL. But he does know "stay" hehehe
Oh! By the way I was wanting to get Lou into the AKC canine good citizen certification. I may get both signed up for that but it would be private lessons 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

isn't training the dog partly about training you? if you are put off, like any animal, you will not take to the training. and guess what, i think after awhile your dog will know it, too.

i took my dog as a 6-7 month old pup to a puppy training class. my dog did things that disconcerted the trainer. he loved treats, but dug in and shook his whole body in refusal when she wanted him to follow her (this was on the first day). of course that was embarrassing, because she had just shown the group how quickly she got control over a big dog that jumped on her via leash control. then in the second semester she asked us all to place our dogs behind a building, walk to the other side where the dogs couldn't see us and call our dogs. she told the group the dogs would not come. true for every dog except mine and one other. mine came bounding out and raced straight toward me. another oops for the trainer. i started getting the vibe that my dog and i made her unhappy, so i just dropped the class. i had lost confidence in her. if not, i'm sure my dog would have been fine.

i'm with the folks in this thread who said go with your gut. find someone else.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Trust your instincts.. I learned this the hard way :-(

As for private / public I do a mix. For puppies I prefer a group setting as the social aspect is very important. For later stage trainer (ie. agility) the distractions of a group class help simulate in a very low key way a trial. However.... my pups and I learned the fastest in a private class as we are able to work on specific issues. 

Best of luck!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input...I really appreciate it. I did decide against that trainer, it just didn't feel like a good fit to me. 

I am still looking for a good group option that isn't too far away or in too scary of location but in the mean time I've set up an appointment to meet with another trainer that I worked with years ago with my aussies. She specializes in performance stuff, mainly agility and nose work, but I know she is good and she can help me with the trouble spots along the way to CGC. 

Thanks so much again!


----------

